# Manual readout of SEL/CEL codes



## runner10 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a 2008 Altima 2.5S Sedan (CVT tranny). I tried the method listed here:
http://forums.********.com/check-engine-light-on-08-nissan-altima-sedan-t351892.html#p3833295

It does not work however. Maybe its for older models only? It says that after the engine initializes, all but the SEL should be off. This is not the case for me as most of the lights stay on. Going forward with the timed pressing of the accelerator does nothing.

Any idea how to do the manual readout for my car?

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can do a manual readout of the DTCs. Download an FSM for your car from this site:

Nissan and Infiniti Service Manuals


----------



## runner10 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the hint. I found the FSM for my car and followed the steps exactly as stated. They are actually the same instructions as linked to in the OP, however, timing is extremely important.

I got a code of 0455. I tightened the gas cap properly till it started to click. If it truly was an insecure cap causing the 0455, how long do I have to drive around before the CEL goes off?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

IT will have to pass a system readiness test to turn the light off and could be as much as 50 "trip cycles" before the code is erased. Your best bet would be to stop by an auto parts store and have them erase the codes with their code reader. If the code returns, it's likely not the gas cap but something else that is setting the code. Since you have the download of your FSM, you'll see there is a diagnostic procedure listed for the P0455 evap leak code.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

runner10 said:


> I got a code of 0455. I tightened the gas cap properly till it started to click. If it truly was an insecure cap causing the 0455, how long do I have to drive around before the CEL goes off?


The FSM also has a procedure to erase DTC codes or you can do as SMJ suggested.


----------

